# "Never Judge a Book By Its Cover"



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 16, 2009)

It's tough to not be cynical at first, but this woman proved that looks don't have to go with a great voice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY

Prepared to be wowed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

That was all the talk yesterday on the Today Show! It was fun to watch Simon's face!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

shes been all over the tv for 2 days.am she can sing.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw her on our local news this morning, she is good!
Simon did look pretty shocked!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 16, 2009)

She is one good singer, and she's 47! That was awsome!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> She is one good singer, and she's 47! That was awsome!


What? You say that like 47 is old. Watch it kid!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

kitty your no where near 47.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty your no where near 47.


Others here are! I'm under a decade to it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

yes theres a bunch of us close to it or over it.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw this before everybody else. Several days ago.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

How did you see this before everyone else, GFG?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 18, 2009)

Through the IDQ and the DUG.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 18, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Through the IDQ and the DUG.


The WHAT? This old timer doesn't follow.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 19, 2009)

The grapevine, essentially.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh.


----------

